# Fuente de alimentación de 3,7V y 1A



## VMG (Jun 8, 2007)

Buenas

Tengo un led cree-x 7090 que trabaja a una tensión de 3,7V y consume 1000mA. Necesito hacer una fuente de alimentación, partiendo de 12V DC necesito convertirlos en 3,7V y una corriente de 1000mA fijos. Alguien me podria decir algun link o diagrama de como contruir dicha fuente de alimentacion?

Gracias


----------



## JV (Jun 9, 2007)

Usa un LM317:

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM317.html

Mira el circuito en la hoja de datos o busca en el foro, esta lleno de información de este regulador.

Saludos..


----------



## VMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Buenas

El esquema de abajo me serviría para regular la tensión de 13,5V DC del coche a 3,7V y 1A para el led?.

http://vancouver-webpages.com/peter/vreg.pdf 

La 2º resistencia tendria que ser de 470 Ohm verdad?. Y las resistencias de 1/2 soportarán 1A de corriente?.
Sobre el LM317 necesita disipación pasiva para no quemarlo?.

Un Saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 10, 2007)

ye recomiendo el lm317 pero en vez de regulador de tension como generador de corriente constante-
del datasheet
pag 17 
             *Lights in constant current mode
              1A Current Regulator



http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM117.pdf

Mejor compra la version k que es todo metalico aguanta mas.


Tambien sera necesario un buen disipador, cualquier disipador o trozo grueso de aluminio o cobre, ojo no se puede atornillar a masa, se deben utilizar separadores de mica y separadores para el tornillo.

La resistencia tambien debe ser de potencia


Recuerda que la sencillez quiere decir calor, si quieres reducir el consumo te veras obligado a utilizar conmutadas. Pero yo empezaria con el lm317 y luego ya veriamos si es necesario plantearse una conmutada.


----------



## VMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Buenas

Estado repasando el diagrama "Lights in constant current mode 1A Current Regulator " y con este diagrama solo regularia la intensidad a 1A constante pero no regula el voltaje, o si?.

Para regular el voltaje a 3,7V y hacer que salga una intensidad de 1A constante no habria que seguir el esquema este que os pongo





Que ademas se puede hacer muy parecido con el LM317

Un Saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 10, 2007)

Pero... es un LED ¿Para que tanto lio?
R=(V-Vo)/Io
8.3Ω=(12V-3.7V)/1A

Pd=(V-Vo)×Io
8.3W=(12V-3.7V)×1A

Valores comerciales:
8.2Ω=1.017A 8.4W
9.1Ω=912mA 7.6W
10Ω=830mA 6.9W


----------



## VMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Si es un led, solo que es el led que mas luminosidad da, y también habria que alimentarlo con una tensión e intensidad lo más ajustado posible, ya que con una simple resistencia esto no pasaría, ya que el coche apagado da 12,5V y arrancado de 13,5V a 14V. Con lo cual la resistencia daria unos voltajes muy diferentes apagado como encendido además de la caida de potencial que tendría.
La resistencia seria de 8,2Ω y 9W para que aguantara, yo creo que mejor es hacer una "fuente de alimentación", donde he mirado en todos los lados recomiendan poner un "led driver" para alimentar los leds de alta potencia.

SaLudos.


----------



## fernandoj (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola antes que nada me presento. Me llamo Fernando y estudio teleco en Sevilla. Me han surgido unas dudas y un compañero me recomendó consultar en este foro dado que comunicarse con los profesores en fecha de exámenes es imposible.

Voy al grano. Yo también estoy trabajando con ese LED de CREE y también necesito alimentarlo a 1000mA para que dé la máxima intensidad lumínica.

Mi duda radica en si es práctico usar una fuente de alimentación conmutada o en cambio el LM-117 es suficiente (su montaje me parece muy sencillo y práctico), es decir, *me gustaría saber la eficiencia que consigue el LM-117* ya que no quiero que éste se lleve gran parte de la batería, que serían 3-4 pilas recargables en serie (recuerdo que dan una tensión inicial 1.4v y final de 1.2v y 2900mA/h las que uso).

Sé que la fuente de alimentación conmutada alcanza un 85% de eficiencia, asi que lo ideal sería que el LM alcanzase al menos el 75-80% ¿cómo lo véis? Idealmente tendría unas 3 horas de autonomía y no me gustaría que el circuito regulador se llevase gran parte de esa autonomía, cuanto más mejor pero no a un coste excesivo. Las fuentes conmutadas me salen caras fabricarlas y sobre todo mucho tiempo soldando (muchos componentes en la placa) mientras que con el LM se simplifica mucho el montaje a tan sólo 5 componentes y a un espacio ínfimo.

A ver que opináis.

Muchas gracias por adelantado. Espero frecuentar el foro a menudo.[/b]


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Respuesta para VMG

En los led la luminosidad depende exclusivamente de la corriente que circula por el led, con ese simple montaje de una resistencia y el regulador lm317K estas garantizando independientemente de la tension de entrada que por el diodo led circulara 1A que es lo que nos interesa.

Que por el ed halla una tension de 3.1V o una 3.5V no nos importa ya que sabemos que nos circulara 1A.
Para probar que funciona bien antes de meter el led que es muuuu caro, puedes hacer un cortocircuito con el teste en escala >2A, si todo esta bien calculado pasara por el tester 1A.

Espero que quede claro, necesitamos 1A para iluminar el led, evidentemente se producira una caida en el diodo de apox 3V pero eso no nos importa porque pasara 1A.



Para fernando:

Para un montaje critico como un sistema a baterias no es recomendable utilizar el lm317 por las perdidas en calor.

Tu mismo haz los calculos

P=(Vi-Vo)*I si tomo el ejemplo anterior P=(12-3)*1=  9W calentito pero aguanta bien.

Hay dos opciones:
fuente conmutada conmutada con bobina
capacidades conmutadas, tambien rinden bastante y solo se utilizan condensadores.


No te asustes puedes hacer una conmutada con un toroide+L4971+diodo+condensador y algo mas 

Ojo el integrado puede que me equivoque te lo digo de memoria, se trata de uno de la casa st.com, lleva toda la regulacion y con muy pocos componentes lo tienes echo.


Pero te recomiendo que revises a los fabricantes, esta muy en boga todo el tema de los led's, maxim,ti, analog....


tambien pasate por epanorama.net

...


----------



## fernandoj (Jun 16, 2007)

Gracias Tiopepe123. Lo cierto es que no tengo mucha idea sobre circuitos de alimentación conmutados porque no los he dado en la carrera a diferencia de las capacidades conmutadas.

He hecho lo que me has dicho y he investigado en Maxim y me ha salido este circuito con este integrado







La explicación viene aquí http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/3532

Esta opción me parece muy engorrosa porque hay que soldar demasiados componentes y se encarece en tiempo el desarrollo además de que la eficiencia no pasa del 75% para 1A según la gráfica que dan:






Otra opción, creo que mejor es este integrado de TI http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tps61052.html  cuyo datasheet es éste http://www.ti.com/lit/gpn/tps61052

Da un 85% de eficiencia pero el integrado es de tan sólo 3mmx3mmx1mm, o sea, ¿cómo hago para montarlo en una placa de pruebas?

Admite entre 2.5-6v a la entrada y da hasta 1.2A amperios constantes a la salida. Lo bueno es que sólo necesita una L y una C ¡únicamente! ¿cómo es posible esto? y con las dimensiones tan reducidas que tiene ¿cómo disipa el calor? Lo pregunto porque carezco de conocimientos de fuentes conmutadas ya que en el peor de los casos debe ser capaz de disipar algún watio (6-3.7)V*1A=2.3W ¿no?

Lo de usar el LM-117 me atrae cada vez más ya que como mucho sería alimentado con 6V, es decir, 4 pilas alcalinas lo que nos vuelve a dar 2.3W de disipación como mucho y no los 9W ya que no voy a usar nunca una fuente de tantos voltios como indicas (12V).

Por último he encontrado esta monada por 28$+6$ de gastos de envío http://www.taskled.com/bflex.html ¿cómo un circuito digital puede regular hasta 24v? ¿No se calienta?   Me parece que alguien me va a tener que pasar unos apuntes de sistemas de alimentación conmutados para estudiar su principio de funcionamiento. Estoy sorprendido de lo bien que lo hacen esos mini-circuitos  

Un saludo y espero haberme expresado bien[/img]


----------

